# GT has ick maybe



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok so i think my GT possibly has ick

ill keep an eye on him for a couple days to see for sure

but what exactly is the best way to treat him? the temp is 80-82F

should i add aquarium salt? or should i add medications?

thx for the help everyone just thought id figure it out b4 he gets ick to bad


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

what i did on mine is i added 5 tbsp of salt per 5 gallon and raise the temp to 86 and kept it like that for about a week.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I did 1 tablespoon per 2 gallons in my cichlid tank and the ick appears to be cleared up. Don't bother changing the temperature


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok thx ill try to add salt tomorrow


----------

